

Alpha particle detector, made from a webcamera. - ilkhd2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvm9gL4KVQg

======
jacquesm
That's a very neat hack.

Someone once wrote they were trying to turn a bunch of cheap webcams with some
nifty cooling into a large baseline telescope, I always wondered what became
of that project.

------
icefox
This could really use a webpage detailing what they are doing and why.

